# circuito pre amp C4570C ¿alguien lo tiene?



## dalsaur (Abr 25, 2011)

saludos, tengo 2 CI: C4570C, pero no se en que circuito montarlos para hacer un pre amplificador stereo ( con uno solo C4570C ), el caso es que baja la hoja de datos pero no entiendo bien el esquema o bien no muestran el circuito. alguin me prodria guiar para este proyecto.

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/6771/NEC/UPC4570C.html


----------



## Edu-D (Abr 25, 2011)

Prueba con circuitos por ejemplo con los integrados 4558, TLO72, NE5532....
Este integrado es el mismo 4558 solo que tiene diferente forma y ahi pines todo es igual claro a partir del 2 pin desde ahi cuenta y has el pcb para este modelo de integrado....

No tomes en cuenta la primera

Como muestra la imagen es lo mismo forma y todo

Saludos


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 25, 2011)

OK AMIGO @edu-d, tambien puedo usar el esquema del TDA2822?

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/amp_audifonos.pdf

voy a obtar por este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-auriculares-9v-instrumento-18231/

gracias por todo


----------



## Edu-D (Abr 25, 2011)

Creo que no es igual ya que los que tienes solo se utiliza para pre amplificadores y es para baja señales de audio... Baja los datashet y compara y ve que potencia puede entregar comparandolo con el TDA2822 este integrado creo que ya se utiliza en pequeños amplificadores y tambien los utiliza en varios casos en los circuitos que traen los parlantes de las computadora creo que lo he visto y son un poquito mas carito que los otros...

suerte


----------



## pandacba (Abr 26, 2011)

Asi es Edu, uno es un ampfificadors para señales(baja señal, amplifica tensión) y el otro el TDA2822 es una amplificdor de potencia
Y no son intercabiables, ya que son dos cosas muy distintas


----------

